# What happens if eggs are continuously turned on the last days of incubation?



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I have 2 broody hens. One should not be turning her eggs anymore. The other still should. The one who is still turning eggs keeps stealing the ones that aren’t supposed be turned. I tried to move her but when I did she refused to sit on the nest. When I put a barrier around the eggs so they couldn’t be stolen, she sat on top of the sitting hen. I can’t think of anything I can do other than get rid of the eggs the thieving hen is sitting on and separating her. I did try to separate the hen who isn’t turning eggs but she also stopped sitting on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I laughed and I had coffee in my mouth. I'm sorry but that sitting on the other hen just hit me funny.

Can you totally block off one of the hens? 

I don't think the turning will affect them too much but the stealing could become and issue now.


----------

